# Farc's leader, Alfonso Cano, killed in Colombia



## Rapid (Nov 5, 2011)

I did a search but nothing came up. Anyway, enjoy the news!

*The leader of Colombia's left wing Farc rebel group, Alfonso Cano, has been killed in a military raid, President Juan Manuel Santos has confirmed.*



> He called it the most devastating blow to the group in its decades-long insurgency and urged it to disband. Defence Minister Juan Carlos Pinzon said Cano was killed in an operation in mountains in Colombia's south-west. Security forces have killed a number of Farc commanders and arrested many others in recent years. Giving details of the operation, Mr Pinzon said government forces first bombed a Farc jungle camp in Cauca state. Troops were then lowered from helicopters to search the area and killed Cano and several other Farc (Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia) members in a gun battle.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-15604456

*Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos has travelled to the camp where Farc rebel leader Alfonso Cano was killed. *



> Cano was shot dead on Friday during a battle with security forces in the western province of Cauca. Military officials say operations against the guerrillas are continuing, with 17 helicopters patrolling the area around the camp. President Santos said the death of Cano was the greatest blow against the Farc in its 47-year history.
> 
> Speaking at army headquarters in Popayan, the capital of Cauca province, President Santos said the operation to kill Alfonso Cano had been long in the planning. "We gathered intelligence from a number of sources," he said on Saturday. "And with the collaboration of people within the Farc, our armed forces slowly planned the operation they carried out yesterday."
> 
> ...


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-15608811


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 5, 2011)

The FARC is on the ropes. The Colombians have done a good job against that insurgency. I worked with the unit that carried out the raid. Good group of guys.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh that's a shame.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2011)

At the current rate that the world is burying badguys, I won't have any let to request their heads on platters for the holidays.


----------



## pardus (Nov 6, 2011)

Good job to all who are and have been involved in the fight.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 7, 2011)

NEXT!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2011)

AMF!



cback0220 said:


> The FARC is on the ropes. The Colombians have done a good job against that insurgency. I worked with the unit that carried out the raid. Good group of guys.



I worked for the ACCE and enjoyed it.

My biggest concern is that we will reduce aid/support; the Colombians are doing the heavy hitting, but technical support is invaluable.


----------

